# VK - Hive Squonk - Dual More Colours



## Gizmo (25/7/18)

New Arrivals:
Swedish Vaper Hive Squonk
Demon Killer Multi-Function Cutting Pliers
Zeus Dual Rainbow & Red 

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

